# Fresh Meat From Michigan



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well as you can read im from Michigan I go to Oakland University and im 21 years old. My time of the year is summer because that is when that's when the cars come out and race, so i had to do something to keep me busy in the winter so I just started boarding this year but im picking up very fast most people think i have been boarding for years. anyway i ride a Todd Richards 158 Morrow board, Union G-Force bindings, and Morrow Boa Boots.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats up??

I live in Eastpointe and work at the Ford Proving Grounds..

Checkout Motown Muscle - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice what are you doing tomorrow im going to holly in the morning for the 2 for 1 deal $15 bucks will get you from 10-5:30


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

SPRAYD6 said:


> nice what are you doing tomorrow im going to holly in the morning for the 2 for 1 deal $15 bucks will get you from 10-5:30


:laugh: Your the second person to ask.

I work midnights so it's kinda hard to do. I might be able to do it next week. I can just bring my gear to work and just leave from there.


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> :laugh: Your the second person to ask.
> 
> I work midnights so it's kinda hard to do. I might be able to do it next week. I can just bring my gear to work and just leave from there.


was the other person that asked you midnightg6v6 from motownmuscle.com


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ya.

Any One Snowboard/Ski - Motown Muscle


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

thats me lmfao


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

:laugh:

Ya maybe next week i'll just bring my stuff with me to work.


----------



## SPRAYD6 (Jan 13, 2009)

ya for sure lol ill be going next tuesday morning too so that would work out sweet and glad to see fellow motownmuscle members on here lol


----------

